# FLETC Drug Law Enforcement Training Program FREE



## Irishpride

The Federal Law Enforcement Training Center (FLETC) presents the

Drug Law Enforcement Training Program for Patrol, Interdiction, and Drug Task Force Officers

Location: Yarmouth, MA
Dates: May 17 - 19, 2011

The DLETP is a 2 1/2 day program intended to provide law enforcement officers with the most current information regarding enforcement strategies and responses to a variety of drug crimes that may occur in their jurisdictions. The investigation and prosecution of drug crimes by Patrol, Interdiction and Drug Task Force officers is the focus of the program. The development of enforcement strategies to counter criminal trafficking patterns are presented and discussed. 


Drug Recognition
Looking Beyond the Ticket
Roadside Interviewing
Contact and Cover
Diverted Pharmaceuticals
Undercover Operations
Patrol Initiated Drug Investigations
Marijuana Cultivation Investigations
Developing Reasonable Suspicion
Enforcement Options
Clandestine Laboratory
Technical and Physical Surveillance
Source Management
Operational Planning
Who Should Attend: 
Qualified applicants must be full-time, sworn law enforcement peace officers.

Cost: 
TUITION FREE (Attendees are responsible for all travel, lodging and meal expenses).

To more info got to http://www.fletc.gov/state-and-local/office-of-state-and-local-training/tuition-free-training-programs/drug-law-enforcement-training-program-dletp/


----------



## Bloodhound

EXCELLENT training. And you can't beat the price.


----------



## mpguy

Anyone going to go? Georgias warming up and I miss the FLETC chow hall!!!! Bothered my stomach though


----------



## TacEntry

mpguy said:


> Anyone going to go? Georgias warming up and I miss the FLETC chow hall!!!! Bothered my stomach though


Looks to be local training, according to the original post; it's in Yarmouth.


----------



## niteowl1970

Can provincial code enforcement special constables attend ?


----------



## mpguy

TacEntry said:


> Looks to be local training, according to the original post; it's in Yarmouth.


Uhhh yes, attention to detail. :banghead:

And to think, I was all excited that I would have a chance (excuse) to go find some Georgia Peaches :shades_smile: :beer_yum::beer_yum::beer_yum::beer_yum::beer_yum::beer_yum::beer_yum::beer_yum::beer_yum::beer_yum:


----------



## TacEntry

St. Simons Isle, always a good time... :smoke:


----------



## mpguy

The posting announcement mentions "Interdiction". I would assume they mean Interdiction Agents, but I was not aware that we had Interdiction Agents in the area. I was always under the impression that the CBP Air/Marine Interdiction Agents were stationed at the Southern coastal areas (i.e. FL, South CA, East TX). How fun would that job be! :teeth_smile:

---------- Post added at 02:42 ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 ----------



TacEntry said:


> St. Simons Isle, always a good time... :smoke:


A good time indeed!!!! I will never forget "Ziggys". I hit St. Simmons beach with a couple other recruits and what's that place called... RED CARPET? lol


----------



## TacEntry

mpguy said:


> A good time indeed!!!! I will never forget "Ziggys". I hit St. Simmons beach with a couple other recruits and what's that place called... RED CARPET? lol


Or as we called it; "The Dirty Rug"! Found out later that place is owned by the Warlock's OMG, No surprise!


----------



## mpguy

LMAO! It serves best as a comedy club as opposed to what they intend.


----------



## Irishpride

mpguy said:


> The posting announcement mentions "Interdiction". I would assume they mean Interdiction Agents, but I was not aware that we had Interdiction Agents in the area.


I'm guessing it will be more patrol interdiction. I've take a patrol drug interdiction classes already and it goes over what an officer should look for on traffic stops regarding drug trafficking, good stuff.

BTW if you really want to go to Glynco check out the Advanced Programs on the FLETC site. Local, state, and tribal LEO's can go to those programs. I'm trying to get into one in June and if I can get a subsidy I'll only have to pay for my airfare, shoot me a PM if you see one that you're interested in and I'll get you the contact person's info.


----------



## SinePari

_Qualified applicants must be full-time, sworn law enforcement peace officers with little or no drug enforcement training or experience._

I'm not sure why that's there. IMO you can always learn something new at every basic class.


----------



## Irishpride

I think that's there because there will be a lot of info that is already covered in schools like the DEA two week school, which a lot of local narcotics detectives have already been to. I think that disclaimer helps guys like me who haven't been to those types of schools because it keeps space available.


----------



## SinePari

Irishpride said:


> I think that's there because there will be a lot of info that is already covered in schools like the DEA two week school, which a lot of local narcotics detectives have already been to. I think that disclaimer helps guys like me who haven't been to those types of schools because it keeps space available.


I've been to many basic courses and they've all offered something new. Plus, I'm looking for an excuse to come to Yarmouth for a few days :shades_smile:


----------



## Irishpride

SinePari said:


> I've been to many basic courses and they've all offered something new. Plus, I'm looking for an excuse to come to Yarmouth for a few days :shades_smile:


Yeah I've been to a couple too (most recently Conducting the Complete Traffic Stop through HIDTA) and seeing as when I registered for this class they didn't ask about past trainings I figured I should be all set.


----------



## Irishpride

It's full so FLETC removed the posting.


----------



## Macop

The rurhal policing institute has some pretty good classes, never knew it existed. Free for cops in agencies that serve a population of 50,00 or less.


----------



## Irishpride

Macop said:


> The rurhal policing institute has some pretty good classes, never knew it existed. Free for cops in agencies that serve a population of 50,00 or less.


Not only is the tuition free under the RPI, but if you qualify and the training is over 50 miles from your duty location lodging is covered.


----------



## Macop

Really, thats pretty kool and very good to know.


----------



## jettsixx

Irishpride said:


> Qualified applicants must be full-time, sworn law enforcement peace officers.


What's up with that? There are plenty of departments in central and western Ma that only have part timers. Granted some of them are just badge carriers but I know several that are always trying to learn what they can. Do they think Pt dont do MV stops and drug arrests? ok Rant over.


----------



## BT1405

So whos going?? I'll be there...


----------



## csauce777

jettsixx said:


> What's up with that? There are plenty of departments in central and western Ma that only have part timers. Granted some of them are just badge carriers but I know several that are always trying to learn what they can. Do they think Pt dont do MV stops and drug arrests? ok Rant over.


+1


----------



## Irishpride

BT1405 said:


> So whos going?? I'll be there...


Me too


----------



## Cyrix142

There is also one in Meriden, CT & Manchester, VT that recently were posted up if anyone wants to travel a bit for the class.


----------



## Hush

jettsixx said:


> What's up with that? There are plenty of departments in central and western Ma that only have part timers. Granted some of them are just badge carriers but I know several that are always trying to learn what they can. Do they think Pt dont do MV stops and drug arrests? ok Rant over.


Fire off an email, there are exceptions to almost every rule all you have to do is ask.


----------



## Guest

jettsixx said:


> What's up with that? There are plenty of departments in central and western Ma that only have part timers. Granted some of them are just badge carriers but I know several that are always trying to learn what they can. Do they think Pt dont do MV stops and drug arrests? ok Rant over.


I think it's just a way to make sure that limited seats go to people who are most likely to benefit from the training; I remember many years ago going to a Street Survival seminar in Danvers (sold out) and there were about 10 members of my PD's auxiliary contingent there. This is when they maybe went on patrol twice a year (Halloween and First Night), and I was a bit irked that they took up seats that someone who was on the street every night could have had.

And before the howls of protest start, I was an auxiliary once myself....nothing personal, just looking at it objectively.


----------



## Hush

I agree 100% the seats should go to those that use the information best....

BUT, I know a lot of full-timers who couldnt be bothered to come to even a FREE class on self first-aid, guarenteed to save their life unless it was on-the-clock, or had 8 hrs of overtime. Spots should be reserved for full-time, front line guys, but if there is room, anyone else qualified should be allowed in. Ive found myself running into FT guys I know at classes, and they ask what are YOU doing here? I ask, how come more of YOU arent here? Ive seen depts cancel first-aid, active shooter, and shooting training due to lack of interest/participation. Sometimes the aux/PT guys are the majority, because they are the only ones interested. Not ALL the time, but thats been my experience so far. 
*I've seen some great training opportunites go to waste, because the first question asked is "Are we gonna get paid for this??"*


----------



## csauce777

Hush said:


> I agree 100% the seats should go to those that use the information best....
> 
> BUT, I know a lot of full-timers who couldnt be bothered to come to even a FREE class on self first-aid, guarenteed to save their life unless it was on-the-clock, or had 8 hrs of overtime. Spots should be reserved for full-time, front line guys, but if there is room, anyone else qualified should be allowed in. Ive found myself running into FT guys I know at classes, and they ask what are YOU doing here? I ask, how come more of YOU arent here? Ive seen depts cancel first-aid, active shooter, and shooting training due to lack of interest/participation. Sometimes the aux/PT guys are the majority, because they are the only ones interested. Not ALL the time, but thats been my experience so far.
> *I've seen some great training opportunites go to waste, because the first question asked is "Are we gonna get paid for this??"*


The beauty of my Dept is that all FT and PT patrol officers, get paid for any training!


----------



## Irishpride

csauce777 said:


> The beauty of my Dept is that all FT and PT patrol officers, get paid for any training!


That's beyond beauty, that's sexy


----------



## Hush

Getting paid for training is great, but NOT getting paid should not stand in the way of attending a good class.


----------



## Guest

csauce777 said:


> The beauty of my Dept is that all FT and PT patrol officers, get paid for any training!


We get OT for mandated in-service; any specialized training, we can go in lieu of shift, so I guess that's kind of like getting paid.


----------



## Irishpride

Any thoughts on the class?

I thought it had a lot of useful info and really good handouts. Some of the topics were dry but still a real good training (especially for a free program)


----------



## Irishpride

Just to bump this thread. The new schedule for this class is out:
Yarmouth, MA -- May 15, 2012 to May 17, 2012
Charlestown, RI -- Jun 12, 2012 to Jun 14, 2012
Portland, ME -- Jul 17, 2012 to Jul 19, 2012

And through the Rural Police Institute Program 
Bolton, MA -- Feb 14, 2012 to Feb 16, 2012
Leicester, MA -- Mar 20, 2012 to Mar 22, 2012

All the info is posted on the www.fletc.gov site


----------

